# Sir Vape is now open till 7pm every Friday



## Sir Vape (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SKYWVRD (4/4/17)

Any plans to set up a store in Cape Town, I would die if you guys did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (4/4/17)

who knows what the future might hold.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

